# Probleme mit Bluetooth-Verbindung

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich habe neulich das bluez-test-network plugin installiert, aber ich kann keine Verbindung zwischen meinen Geräten herstellen:

Ich habe 2 gentoo PCs mit je einem Bluetooth3.0-Dongle dran. Beim Versuch eine Verbindung herzustellen erscheinen nachfolgende Fehlermeldungen. Ich hoffe, jemand hat eine Idee was ich tun muss damit eine Verbindung zustande kommt.

PC1:

```

bluetooth1 ~ # bluez-test-discovery

[ 00:02:72:AE:58:73 ]

    Name = bluetooth2-0

    Paired = 1

    LegacyPairing = 0

    Alias = bluetooth2-0

    UUIDs =

dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'00001116-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'00001103-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'00001112-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb')],

signature=dbus.Signature('s'), variant_level=1)

    Address = 00:02:72:AE:58:73

    RSSI = -37

    Class = 0x4a0100

    Trusted = 1

    Icon = computer

```

```

bluetooth1 ~ # bluez-test-network 00:02:72:AE:58:73 nap

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bluez-test-network", line 45, in<module>

    iface = network.Connect(service)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 68,

in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 143,

in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line

630, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.Failed: Connection

refused (111)

```

```

bluetooth1 ~ # monitor-bluetooth

{Device.PropertyChanged} [/org/bluez/2821/hci0/dev_00_02_72_AE_58_73]

Connected = 1

{Device.PropertyChanged} [/org/bluez/2821/hci0/dev_00_02_72_AE_58_73]

Connected = 0

```

```

bluetooth1 ~ # hcidump -i hci0

HCI sniffer - Bluetooth packet analyzer ver 2.3

device: hci0 snap_len: 1028 filter: 0xffffffffffffffff

<  HCI Command: Create Connection (0x01|0x0005) plen 13

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 ptype 0xcc18 rswitch 0x01 clkoffset 0x0000

    Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Create Connection (0x01|0x0005) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Role Change (0x12) plen 8

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 role 0x01

    Role: Slave

>  HCI Event: Connect Complete (0x03) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 12 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 type ACL encrypt 0x00

<  HCI Command: Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) plen 2

    handle 12

>  HCI Event: Max Slots Change (0x1b) plen 3

    handle 12 slots 5

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Read Remote Supported Features (0x0b) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 12

    Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x79 0x87

<  HCI Command: Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) plen 3

    handle 12 page 1

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Read Remote Extended Features (0x23) plen 13

    status 0x00 handle 12 page 1 max 1

    Features: 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

<  HCI Command: Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 mode 2 clkoffset 0x0000

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Remote Name Req Complete (0x07) plen 255

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 name 'bluetooth2-0'

<  HCI Command: Authentication Requested (0x01|0x0011) plen 2

    handle 12

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Authentication Requested (0x01|0x0011) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Link Key Request (0x17) plen 6

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

<  HCI Command: Link Key Request Reply (0x01|0x000b) plen 22

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 key C6A4D268E42E81CAD233A2C61FA7993A

>  HCI Event: Command Complete (0x0e) plen 10

    Link Key Request Reply (0x01|0x000b) ncmd 1

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

>  HCI Event: Auth Complete (0x06) plen 3

    status 0x00 handle 12

<  HCI Command: Set Connection Encryption (0x01|0x0013) plen 3

    handle 12 encrypt 0x01

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Set Connection Encryption (0x01|0x0013) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Encrypt Change (0x08) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 12 encrypt 0x01

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 2

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 12

    L2CAP(s): Connect req: psm 15 scid 0x0040

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 0

      Connection pending - No futher information available

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 2

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 2

      Connection pending - Authorization pending

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 3 status 0

      Connection refused - security block

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 1

<  HCI Command: Disconnect (0x01|0x0006) plen 3

    handle 12 reason 0x13

    Reason: Remote User Terminated Connection

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Disconnect (0x01|0x0006) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Disconn Complete (0x05) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 12 reason 0x16

    Reason: Connection Terminated by Local Host

```

PC2:

```

bluetooth2 ~ # bluez-test-discovery

[ 00:02:72:24:02:04 ]

    Name = bluetooth1-0

    Paired = 1

    LegacyPairing = 0

    Alias = bluetooth1-0

    UUIDs =

dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'00001103-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'),

dbus.String(u'00001112-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb')],

signature=dbus.Signature('s'), variant_level=1)

    Address = 00:02:72:24:02:04

    RSSI = -38

    Class = 0x4a0100

    Trusted = 1

    Icon = computer

```

```

bluetooth2 ~ # bluez-test-network 00:02:72:24:02:04 nap

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bluez-test-network", line 45, in<module>

    iface = network.Connect(service)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 68,

in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 143,

in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line

630, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:

Method "Connect" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.Network"

doesn't exist

```

monitor und hcidump bei bluetooth2 wenn bluetooth1 eine Verbindung herstellen möchte:

```

bluetooth2 ~ # monitor-bluetooth

{Device.PropertyChanged} [/org/bluez/2937/hci0/dev_00_02_72_24_02_04]

Connected = 1

{Device.PropertyChanged} [/org/bluez/2937/hci0/dev_00_02_72_24_02_04]

Connected = 0

```

```

bluetooth2 bluetooth # hcidump -i hci0

HCI sniffer - Bluetooth packet analyzer ver 2.3

device: hci0 snap_len: 1028 filter: 0xffffffffffffffff

>  HCI Event: Connect Request (0x04) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 class 0x4a0100 type ACL

<  HCI Command: Accept Connection Request (0x01|0x0009) plen 7

    bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 role 0x00

    Role: Master

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Accept Connection Request (0x01|0x0009) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Role Change (0x12) plen 8

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 role 0x00

    Role: Master

>  HCI Event: Connect Complete (0x03) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 12 bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 type ACL encrypt 0x00

<  HCI Command: Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) plen 2

    handle 12

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Read Remote Supported Features (0x0b) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 12

    Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x79 0x87

<  HCI Command: Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) plen 3

    handle 12 page 1

>  HCI Event: Max Slots Change (0x1b) plen 3

    handle 12 slots 5

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Read Remote Extended Features (0x23) plen 13

    status 0x00 handle 12 page 1 max 1

    Features: 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

<  HCI Command: Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 mode 2 clkoffset 0x0000

>  HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) status 0x00 ncmd 1

>  HCI Event: Remote Name Req Complete (0x07) plen 255

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 name 'bluetooth1-0'

>  HCI Event: Link Key Request (0x17) plen 6

    bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04

<  HCI Command: Link Key Request Reply (0x01|0x000b) plen 22

    bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04 key C6A4D268E42E81CAD233A2C61FA7993A

>  HCI Event: Command Complete (0x0e) plen 10

    Link Key Request Reply (0x01|0x000b) ncmd 1

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:24:02:04

>  HCI Event: Encrypt Change (0x08) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 12 encrypt 0x01

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 2

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 12

    L2CAP(s): Connect req: psm 15 scid 0x0040

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 0

      Connection pending - No futher information available

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 2

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

>  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x02 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 2

      Connection pending - Authorization pending

<  ACL data: handle 12 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 3 status 0

      Connection refused - security block

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 2

>  HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 12 packets 1

>  HCI Event: Disconn Complete (0x05) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 12 reason 0x13

    Reason: Remote User Terminated Connection

```

----------

## Slevin

Gentoo 3.1.6

Und ich habe das Paket net-wireless/bluez mit "test-programs" USE-Flag installiert. Habe die beiden PCs grad nicht in meiner Nähe, aber das müsste BlueZ v4.96 sein.

----------

## kellyone

Ich habe aus irgendeinem Grund auch das gleiche Problem, wie kann ich das lösen?

----------

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich habe leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Dafür allerdings einen vielversprechenden Tipp: Mit einem Kernel Version 3.3 (oder neuer) soll es (angeblich) funktionieren. Das werde ich gleich ausprobieren und mich anschließend hier wieder melden. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass du dich ebenfalls zurückmeldest wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast =)

Edit:

Ich habe jetzt gentoo3.4.0 installiert. 

Ergebnis: Die Fehlermeldung "security block" ist zwar weg, aber eine Verbindung kommt dennoch nicht zustande =(

----------

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich habe mal an die bluez-mailing-Liste geschrieben und das hier als Antwort bekommen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > I tried to connect them via
> 
> > # bluez-test-serial <remote address>
> ...

 

OK, wie ich den Service (z.b. NAP) hinzufüge weiß ich:

# bluez-test-network <remot address> NAP

ABER wie funktioniert die Sache mit dem Connection Manager?

Hat jemand von euch "ConnMan" oder "Network Manger" drauf und kann mir sagen wie ich diese benutzen muss?

Ich bin Linux-Neuling und habe einfach mal blauäugig mittels "emerge connman" dieses Programm installiert.

Anschließend auf beiden Rechnern 

```
connmand
```

 den Dienst gestartet: Hier gab es keine Ausgabe; also weder Fehlermeldung noch sonst irgendeine Meldung. Naja, jedenfalls konnte die Verbindung immer noch nicht hergestellt werden: "No route to host (113)"

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie ich den Dienst richtig verwenden muss?

----------

## lost+found

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_Network_Aggregation_Point

----------

